# Nur Mail versenden per PHP



## BtheBeast (27. April 2008)

Heiho Leute,
ich hab hier einen Pc mit Gentoo drauf, der als Server mit Lampp läuft.
Hier drauf hab ich ein anmeldeformular. das wenn man auf submit klickt, eine email verschicken soll. Schön und gut, nur verschickt mein server keine Email.
Ich weiß das man das mit Postfix machen kann, das ist aber sehr aufwendig, dabei will ich doch nur Emails versenden, ganz simple einfach Text ohne schnickschnack.

Gibts da eine einfachere Lösung?

Gruß B


----------



## mattit-jah (27. April 2008)

Willst du einen Mail-Server haben, oder mit PHP E-Mails versenden?
Wenn du einen Mail-Server haben möchtest, wirst du um Postfix (oder Ähnlichem)  nicht drumherum kommen.

Aber ich denke, du willst nur ne Mail mit PHP verschicken. Dafür sollte dir die mail() Funktion reichen. Schau mal unter php.net nach. Da wirst du alles finden.


----------



## BtheBeast (27. April 2008)

naja ich hab ne mail() funktion. Aber irgendwie kommt nichts an... und ich weiß net warum. Dachte da muss man auch was einrichten.

Diese hier hab ich zum Test laufen lassen


```
$email = "<meine Mail>";

$subject = "Ich bin eine Testmail"; 
$message = "123<br>Hallo Hallo<br>Test<br>Test<br>äÄ öÖ üÜ ßßß
<br>&auml;&Auml; &ouml;&Ouml; &uuml;&Uuml; &szlig;&szlig;&szlig;";

$headers = "From: testmail@testmail.com \n";
$headers.= "Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1 \n";
$headers .= "MIME-Version: 1.0 \n";

mail($email, $subject, "<html>".$message."</html>", $headers);
```


----------



## zeroize (27. April 2008)

Du benötigst um das versenden über PHP zu ermöglichen auf dem Server ein funktionstüchtigen Mailserver. Dieser muss auch in der php.ini eingetragen sein, sonst kann dein PHP-Skript die Email nicht an den Dienst weiterleiten, da das PHP-Skript nicht selbstständig Mail verschicken kann.


----------

